# New Buildings, what can they be used for?



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello Gang[/b]
[/b]
It's me again from Eaglewings. I want to present you with my latest buildings. Also I would like to ask you a couple questions.[/b]
[/b]
After you take a look at the buildings I would like to know what type of railroad structure would you use them for (one of them is pretty obvious). [/b]
[/b]
I’m curious to know what you would use them for. And what would you name them?[/b]
[/b]
Here they are:

First Building is I – 11 14” x 20” 15 ½” Tall 


































[/b]


[/b]I – 12 20” x 16 ½” x 20” Tall



































[/b]
[/b]
I – 13 21” x 16” x 22” Tall 





































[/b]
[/b]
I – 14 18” x 13” x 14” Tall 





































[/b]
[/b]
I – 15 17” x 13” x 17” Tall 














































[/b]
[/b]
T – 9 46” x 14” x 11” Tall 






























That is it for now. I’m looking forward to read your comments. [/b]


[/b]
[/b]


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

I-11 looks like a provisioner I used to buy meats and lg quantity canned good. 
I-14 reminds me of some of the turn of the last century mansions in town. 
FWIW 

Nice work! All steel?


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

I-11 XX freight company 
I-12 Don't know, If there had been a larger area to stack feed sacks on the bottom floors I would have called it the Checkerboard feed store. 
I-13 ? mill 
I-14 RPO transfer station 
I-15 casket company 
T-9  produce company or freight station


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I-13 is the Co-Op building... feeds, grains, etc. It already has the interlinked Co-Op circles on the sides!


----------



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

I12- is a brewery!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

1-14 reminds me of a gate for a prison or other controlled site?


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I-11 : any of a number of trackside businesses 

I-12 : part of an industrial complex (one of several buildings) 

I-13: either a mine or a mill 

I-14: The entryway bit kindof throws it off. Maybe a undersized mansion or small 'high class' passenger station? It looks almost like a gatehouse of some sort. 

I-15: Warehouse. Might work in connection with I-12. 

T-9: railway station.


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, heres my handle on this
I -11 How about a casket co?
I-12 maybe a grain mill
I-13 got to be a Co-op or elevator
I-14 maybe a mansion?
I-15 I see as a produce warehouse
T-9 a depot what else?
Just my pennys worth. Fred


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

No comments beyond they are all very nice. I'll take one of each ( I wish!) 

-Brian


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

They all look great! I really like the design of I-14. Don't know what it would be used for, but I like it.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

These new building are full of wonderful details. 
Stair rails, ladders, canopies, water tanks, etc. 
Multiple roof shapes. 
I like the styles. 
1-12 seems to be feed and grain building 
The last one is a freight station or warehouse.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Neat collection.

Here's what I'd call them:

I-11 Local Transfer Co.
I-12 Cement Loading Complex
I-13 COOP
I-14 Lionel Tinplate Freight Depot
I-15 Generic Lineside Building
T-9 Long Freight Depot


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

If you changed the inside door area in the run through a bit I-14 could make a dandy trolley terminal or, dare I suggest, bus terminal. The lean-to could be the restrooms with a couple of outside doors added. A large rooftop sign could display the trolley company name.


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

All right! A few of you already figured out the Co â€" Op. Even one of you guessed the I â€" 12. That's interesting to see how everyone has a different idea for a certain building


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Right Dick, and you should note that the freight station is almost four feet long. Awesome. 
Paul


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I-12 looks like part of a Dairy Company I will be modeling...


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I-11 Freddie's Fresh Fish, I-15 Miracle Chair Co (If it's a good chair, it's a Miracle!). T-9 Pacific Fruit Transfer?


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

I had some time to paint last week, also my friend Rob stopped by and helped. Now I have some more pictures to share and I will post more as I paint the rest of the buildings.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

They are limited only by the imagination, Dan. Absolutely great buildings.. Looks like Rob painted them in SW colors..... Might try some in the good old Midwest white...


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

With some modification I-14 would make an interesting interurban railway station.


----------

